# Ah, nice



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I was recently given a new mouse from a gamer - (I'm not a gamer) but it's wonderful!! So easy to use, smoooooth and fast - you can even program it for various things. 
I never thought of upgrading my 5 year old slow & clunky mouse. 
So, how's yours working?


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It used to squeak, but then the cat had it for supper.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Wolf mom, what model is your new mouse? It sounds really cool.

We have a wireless Logitech M315 for the desk computer. Works fine for what we want. I've also gotten other wireless mice via Ebay for the laptops and always look for ones that use a single AA alkaline battery, which are easy to find if traveling and need a battery quick. Yes, we carry spares! Both spare mice and spare batteries.

Peg


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

PNP Katahdins said:


> Wolf mom, what model is your new mouse? It sounds really cool.
> 
> We have a wireless Logitech M315 for the desk computer. Works fine for what we want. I've also gotten other wireless mice via Ebay for the laptops and always look for ones that use a single AA alkaline battery, which are easy to find if traveling and need a battery quick. Yes, we carry spares! Both spare mice and spare batteries.
> 
> Peg


That is what I have been using for some time, but then I also have the Logitech Wireless Keyboard along with it. LOL


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry I took so long to reply:

It's a Vengeance M95 by Corsair. Not a cordless.


----------

